# My Hutch Collection.



## hemihampton

Since I aquired a few more Hutches I had to add another shelf. Hope they don't fall, getting heavy. I tried to heavy duty reinforce the shelves into wall but was not easy. 99% Michigan Hutches. 99% different. about 200 of them. LEON.


----------



## nammlif

Very nice..!!..


----------



## CreekWalker

Wow!


----------



## hemihampton

Mostly Hutches but I got some older 1860's & 1870 Squats ect, ect up there. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

3 of my Favorites, pretty rough & beat up but they are rare & expensive mint. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf

Incredible!!!


----------



## sandchip

Looking good, Leon!


----------



## bottlediggingcop

Can I send you some free New Orleans Hutch sodas Leon?  PM me your address brother!  I'd love to send you some you might not have!  Mike


----------



## hemihampton

SURE, I probably got about 20 non Michigan hutches. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

bottlediggingcop said:


> Can I send you some free New Orleans Hutch sodas Leon?  PM me your address brother!  I'd love to send you some you might not have!  Mike




I tried to send you a PM but this site won't let me, Site wont let me Delete any sent messages & sez it's full. Site is screwed up. e-mail me at hemihampton@wowway.com or give me your e-mail? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## 2find4me

Great collection


----------



## bottlediggingcop

Email sent.  Mike B.


----------



## ScottBSA

Very nice. I like the narrow shelves.  And look! on the right side there are room for more bottles!

Scott


----------



## RJ2

Very cool, love the big ones. I rarely see those.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Absolutely cool! Great collection. Looks like you have to build more shelves.


----------



## TwistedTea12

Really nice hutch collection for sure ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

